# Pine-Sol odor as a deterrent? Dangerous?



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Fortunately Toby is well behaved but very determined. One of the few ways for me to get him off the counter is when I open a bottle of Pine-Sol and blow a whiff of it in his direction. He immediately jumps down. 

Are these vapors dangerous to him?


(I'm not looking for suggestions to prevent counter surfing as I can search plenty of those threads, I'm only looking to answer the aforementioned question at this time)

Thanks


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

I don't think it's a very good idea... I don't know much about pine-sol but I wouldn't want my cats inhaling the vapors.

As for counter surfing... trying to keep him off for good might be a lost cause. Believe me, he'll be up there the minute you leave the house. The best thing to do is just pick him up and place him on the floor when you catch him up there.


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

RachandNito said:


> I don't think it's a very good idea... I don't know much about pine-sol but I wouldn't want my cats inhaling the vapors.
> 
> As for counter surfing... trying to keep him off for good might be a lost cause. Believe me, he'll be up there the minute you leave the house. The best thing to do is just pick him up and place him on the floor when you catch him up there.


Interestingly, I can tell by the way I have things set up that he is not on the counters when I'm not home.

I'm convinced that he goes up there just to get my attention.

I only really need him off when I'm cooking


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Compromise. Put down an old or cheap placemat in an out of the way spot and when you're cooking and he starts to wander the counter keep putting him on it and saying "stay" or I use "Get where you belong" . My two guys sit (with a little reminding) on their spots while I cook... of course Book is forever sneaking off his spot but as soon as I remind him or give him the stare he goes back to it.

He'll feel like he's part of the action and has a ring side seat and he won't be all over your food and in the way.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

I can't imagine that blowing harsh cleaning chemicals into your cat's very sensitive nose and eyes is anything but a very, very bad idea. Most cats hate being blown on at all, so try just blowing a strong puff of air into his face. That should be enough to disenchant him with your counter while you're cooking.

Laurie


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Really, nothing else works much. Not blowing, startling, clapping. When I wave a closed bottle of pine-sol he just winces but doesn't really move too much unless I open it. - but after all your input I am going to stop using it.

I have taken almost everything off the counters. He just likes wandering around, and I'm not really bothered but one day he's going to knock off some boiling water or something.

Honestly, when I'm not in there I really don't care if he's on the counter.

Maybe a bottle of lemon juice to wave in his face? Scent really seems to be the only deterrent.


----------



## jodi (Jan 23, 2012)

It's only natural for a cat to want to get on counters & cabinet tops. When I had young cats I kept a spray bottle of water set on mist & when they started to get on table I would give them a mist which usually got their attention. I don't know if putting lemon in the water as a scent would hurt the cat or not. After they got older I put them a chair near where I was cooking, but out of danger, so they could sit & watch. 

Pine Sol is toxic to humans so I can only imagine what it would do to a sensitive feline.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

avoid any cleaner or product that contains phenols around cats, it is toxic to them.. try "buzzing" like a gaint bumble bee as an experiment.. it took a couple of tries to pin down the correct tone and frequency but yeti hates the noise...


----------



## marah1115 (Mar 11, 2011)

Cats hate foil, also sticky double sided tape, or the clear carpet runners with the "bumps" when turned upside down You could try some of this stuff around on the counters when you leave.??Good Luck hope something has worked by now or will soon!


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

I wouldn't spray them with lemon juice, just use the bottle of lemon juice to blow the smell in his direction.


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

I tried the foil and carpet runner, didn't help. This cat is fearless, check out my video of him in the shower with me. YouTube, acct name harlan429


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

hal1 said:


> I tried the foil and carpet runner, didn't help. This cat is fearless, check out my video of him in the shower with me. YouTube, acct name harlan429


Never mind, I took that video down.


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

i heard that pine-sol is toxic to cats, so i wouldn't use it. 

my coworkers swear by this product called sss cat, which is a bottle of compressed air that goes off if the cat touches the sensor. that's how they've been able to keep their cats off the counters. i am considering it. Ssscat Automated Cat Deterrent - Cat - Sale - PetSmart


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

It's only a problem when I am at the counter myself. How about a can of the compressed air from a computer store, That should be safe shouldn't it?


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

hal1 said:


> How about a can of the compressed air from a computer store, That should be safe shouldn't it?


I think it's worth a try. The air blow is quite strong but not dangerous. Just don't blow it directly into the eyes. It makes a loud (and quite scary IMO) hissing sound that may drive Toby away. Never tried it on my cats since they don't jump on counter, and I only have a bottle in my office. Even if it doesn't work, you can still use it to clean your keyboard, so not a complete waste :roll:


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks for everyone's help. I can tell you that ALL of the traditional methods fail to get him down.

BUT, the lemon juice worked today, and hopefully is safe. I put some regular grocery store lemon juice in a bottle, cap it and keep it on the counter by the sink. When he jumps up (if I can't catch him with a "no" first) I open the bottle and wave it by his face - he backs aways and gets down immediately. He is so bold, though, that if I wave it while closed he has barely flinches. He'll even come examine the closed bottle.

I'll consider something else if people think that this too, may be harmful.


----------



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

pine oil is the most toxic ingredient in Pine Sol, which acts as a central nervous system depressant (decreases motor function, slows respiration and lowers level of consciousness. it also contains; isopopyl alcohol, 2-propranol, dimethyl carbinol, and nonionic and anionic surfactants.


from the MSDS (material safety data sheet) for Pine Sol;



> Steps If Matl Released/Spill: WEAR PROTECTIVE EQUIPMENT. REMOVE SOURCES OF IGNITION. COVER W/INERT ABSORBENT MATERIAL; SWEEP UP & PLACE IN A WASTE
> DISPOSAL CONTAINER. FLUSH AREA W/WATER
> 
> Precautions-Handling/Storing: AVOID CONTAMINATION OF FOOD & CONTACT
> ...


----------

